# F-15E Crash kills Pilot.



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2012)

From the AF/Mountain Home AFB Websites:

MHAFB pilot killed in crash at deployed location

http://www.mountainhome.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123296026

by Senior Airman Alyssa C. Wallace 
366th Fighter Wing Public Affairs

3/29/2012 - *MOUNTAIN HOME AIR FORCE BASE, Idaho* -- At 9:06 a.m. MST March 28, 2012, an Air Force F-15E Strike Eagle crashed approximately 15 miles outside of a base in Southwest Asia, killing the pilot. 

Capt. Francis "Piston" Imlay, pilot deployed with the 380th Air Expeditionary Wing, died from injuries received during the crash. 

"It is with a heavy heart I inform you we lost a valued member of the Gunfighter family yesterday," said Col. Ron Buckley, 366th Fighter Wing commander. "Today we mourn the loss of one of our warriors, and our thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends and coworkers during this time. He was a true professional and his dedication to the Gunfighter family will not soon be forgotten."

Imlay, a native of Vacaville, Calif., was assigned to the 391st Fighter Squadron "Bold Tigers" and played a vital role in supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. 

More than 300 Mountain Home AFB Airmen remain deployed in support F-15E overseas contingency missions designed to deliver combat air power for joint operations and to meet ground commander requirements. 

The cause of this incident is still under investigation.


RIP Capt.
Tailwinds and soft landings.


----------



## CDG (Mar 29, 2012)

RIP Captain.  Blue Skies.


----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2012)

Blue Skies. 

So the WSO made it out?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Blue Skies.
> 
> So the WSO made it out?


The release didn't say.
My guess is the WSO was injured ejecting and they are still working the notifications.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 29, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 30, 2012)

Very sad.  Rest in Peace, hope the WSO made it.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 30, 2012)

Gypsy said:


> Very sad. Rest in Peace, hope the WSO made it.


Latest Press Release said the WSO was injured.  Glad he/she made it and hopeing for a speedy recovery with a quick return to the cockpit.


----------

